# dealing with bullnose...



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

A potential customer wants to hang this wall here, but there is bullnose on the openings. AND, she wants grasscloth as well, which I assume would be even harder to wrap around bullnose. How could this be doable? 

There are only two things I can think of. 

A: floating in a better corner joint, (The wall is orange peel right now, so it would need a float or bridging liner anyway.) then texture the corners going around and repaint.

Or B. nailing up an L shaped piece of trim on all the corners afterwards, and painting it. Or casing it out as if it were a door opening...

Anyone got any tricks, or a better idea?

Im under the impression she isnt rich, so preferably something not too expensive.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Years ago circa late 90's early 2000's, I worked for an outfit that did the majority of there work in hospitals, clinics , MRI centers and at that time there was a rash of bullnosed openings being used on these jobs! Many of them were 54in. vinyl jobs and they were a major PITA to hang. We would make many small relief cuts around the radius and then try to trim a straight line, did we screw these up, ya, many times. Just when you got pretty good at this the job was finished.
https://goo.gl/images/rmtHXu This is painted, but as I said we would make many relief cuts then trim these straight and would set the vinyl down with a blow dryer or blue tape.
Allow yourself extra time and figure on ordering more material as your bound to waste some on the openings.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Well, the opening isnt arched, so thats easier. So you just cut a straight line right on the bullnose, and called it good?

how do you think that would work with grasscloth? Would it stick bent around the bullnose. I guess it could be cut on the line before the bullnose... Better do that one right the first time, ehh?


Heres a picture of her door casing style. I was thinking about casing the openings to match. Edit: No clue why its sideways, but you get the picture...

I just emailed Jim Parodi. He might know what to do.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

How bout just ending the grass cloth back from the curve of the bullnose enough to put a piece of 1/8 by 1/2 inch trim for it to butt into? Or a strip of acrylic.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Im not sure how to make that look right with bullnose though... I cant for the life of me find any pictures of bullnose with trim down it or wallpaper cut to it... 

Im all for a trim option, dont get me wrong.


Sidenote: I painted a house once, where instead of casing, they had bullnose slope in to meet the door jamb. Them 9' solid wood doors would slam and crack out the whole bullnose bead on the wall though. lol.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

I think you stop at the flat side before the radius. I would probably pre-trim the edge while the strip was dry, possibly overlapping and double cutting to the previous strip to get a good fit.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Thats an idea. I get what you're saying there. Im concerned about leaving the cut 'exposed.' The painter in me would almost want to clear caulk the edge to the paint to 'lock' it down.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Always a potential problem with grasscloth on an open corner. Maybe a bit of VOV or R35 on the edge.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Oh, I almost forgot.. Is grasscloth thick enough to hang over orange peel without too many problems?


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Woodco said:


> Oh, I almost forgot.. Is grasscloth thick enough to hang over orange peel without too many problems?


That depends on the material. The texture may show through. I would probably paste wall and material to fill the voids.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

The method we used was with commercial vinyl, the example I linked ( even though the pic was paint) was how we were told to do it. Hanging grasscloth on bullnose would open up a whole new can of worms. You might politely refuse this job.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

So, I heard back from Jim.

He said this: "I've had these every so often. What I would do would be to paint the inside of the archway with the same gloss paint as the door frame you show in the photo to give the faux impression of smooth wood after it was painted.... making to sure to get rid of any orange peel from previous paint jobs done with a roller.

Then I would hang the grasscloth cutting it with straightedge guide right where the bullnose is about to curve. If you are concerned about fraying or wear and tear, treat the cut edge of the grasscloth with a clear nail polish (or some sort of clear coat) to bind the cut edges down. Test that first before you apply anything like that though."

Im gonna skip his suggestion about painting the inside of the arch trim color. I dont know if he realized the arches are three feet wide instead of the usual 5 inches. I like his idea of hitting the edges with nail polish. I am leaning toward clear caulking instead though.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Woodco said:


> So, I heard back from Jim.
> 
> He said this: "I've had these every so often. What I would do would be to paint the inside of the archway with the same gloss paint as the door frame you show in the photo to give the faux impression of smooth wood after it was painted.... making to sure to get rid of any orange peel from previous paint jobs done with a roller.
> 
> ...


 
Gardz will work


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

chrisn said:


> Gardz will work


My mind is thinking about basically gluing the edge down. Wouldnt gardz be a little thin for that? Or is my mind in the wrong place?

Im thinking about running a tape line down the edge of the grasscloth, smearing a bead of clear caulk and maybe painting the caulk the wall color, so the edges become 'bound' to the wall, so if anyone (or dogs) rounds the corner or something, it wont fray it out. Maybe Im overthinking it...


----------

